# IBI Tax



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone got a link to the current IBI tax rates for the various regions? Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Anyone got a link to the current IBI tax rates for the various regions? Thanks


I'm not sure there is one.

Have you looked here?



Portal de la Direcci?n General del Catastro


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Unless I am reading it wrong Snik there's absolutely nothing on that link re regional IBI rates


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Unless I am reading it wrong Snik there's absolutely nothing on that link re regional IBI rates


Absolutely, which is why I said I didn't think so - but I hadn't explored their site exhaustively.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

There's no such thing as a regional IBI rate. The IBI on a property is based on it's individual catastral value which is determined by a myriad of factors including it's size, whether it's urban, semi-rural or rural (bills are lowest for rural properties because there are fewer municipal facilities and services in those areas) and even such things as how many "fachadas" (facades) abutting the street a property has. Mine is made slightly higher because I have 3 fachadas abutting the street instead of the usual one for a townhouse.

You can't even get any kind of standard rate for a particular municipality, because it's based entirely on factors affecting individual properties. The system here is nothing like in the UK where properties are allocated to very broad Council Tax bands and you can look up what a particular local authority charges for properties in each band.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Lynn what I mean is the CURRENT version of this


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, there's this page where you can enter the Province and the municipality to find out what the co-eficientes are for each municipality. But I can't really see what it actually tells you, because that is no indication whatsoever of how much you're likely to have to pay. It's only really useful for people wanting to be able to calculate stuff like how much a property would be valued for for IHT, for example, but in order to do that you need to know the catastral value for the individual property anyway.

http://www.catastro.meh.es/esp/coeficientes_ponencias.asp


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Lynn what I mean is the CURRENT version of this
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68849


See this:
117 ayuntamientos preparan una subida del IBI revisando el valor catastral de las viviendas


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Lynn R said:


> There's no such thing as a regional IBI rate. The IBI on a property is based on it's individual catastral value which is determined by a myriad of factors including it's size, whether it's urban, semi-rural or rural (bills are lowest for rural properties because there are fewer municipal facilities and services in those areas) and even such things as how many "fachadas" (facades) abutting the street a property has. Mine is made slightly higher because I have 3 fachadas abutting the street instead of the usual one for a townhouse.
> 
> You can't even get any kind of standard rate for a particular municipality, because it's based entirely on factors affecting individual properties. The system here is nothing like in the UK where properties are allocated to very broad Council Tax bands and you can look up what a particular local authority charges for properties in each band.


Whilst it's correct to say that IBI is based in the individual catastral values it's not correct to say that there isn't a standard rate for a municipality.

The IBI tax rates are strictly controlled by very complicated legislation, with minimum and maximum levels for rustic and urban tax rates, and strict controls on how and why they can be increased. One of the key variant factors is the size of the town. 

So for example if the town you live in has over 75,000 inhabitants (as determined by the padron) then you receive an allocation from the state of the taxes collected in your town for income tax, IVA and tobacco etc.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Just an example of why the municipal co-efficients don't always affect how much you pay in IBI. In 2014 the Diputación de Málaga announced that they were giving help to householders with their IBI bills of a 5% reduction for properties with a catastral value of up to €100,000.

Up to that time, the municipal co-efficient in Vélez which is in Málaga province had been 1.0. After this announcement the Ayuntamiento of Vélez-Málaga decided they would lower catastral values across the municipality by 27% (which brought an additional 8,000 properties below the €100k limit to qualify for this reduction) but at the same time they increased the municipal co-efficient to 1.27 which meant their income from IBI wasn't reduced and the reduction in catastral value didn't mean that liabilities for IHT or CGT were reduced either.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> See this:
> 117 ayuntamientos preparan una subida del IBI revisando el valor catastral de las viviendas



Thanks for that Mr Locks- but remembering that I have only just reached the 9% mark in conversational Spanish it's a struggle for me reading it.

Doing my best to translate it so far I have worked out there's going to be a tax on donkey sandwiches as well as something about a cure for trapped wind. After those bits all I can make out is Real Madrid 2 Espanol 3


----------

